# if you have a bobcat T300, read this



## neighborstree (Apr 12, 2007)

have you ever hd to replace your idler wheels ? my 05 T300 only has 800 hours and the rear big idler wheel bearings just blew out of it the other day. i really feel like 800 hours is way to soon to be blowing out bearings. any one else had this problem ?


----------



## DDM (Apr 12, 2007)

They will do that if you dont keeps the tracks tentioned correctly.


----------



## Curbside (Apr 13, 2007)

My 05 T-300 also blew out 1 large rear drive and three smaller idlers. Fortunately mine was still under warranty and it also occurred around 800 hrs. The warranty on the 05's was only 1 year. The new K series which is 06 and up have a redesigned undercarriage. The drive motors are bigger and the under carriage has been strengthend. They added another idler to the undercarriage. By adding the extra idler it is quite surprising how different the machine feels. A lot of vibration or chatter dissappeared and the machine is more stable. They also increased the warranty to the undercarriage and track to two years.


----------



## Curbside (Apr 13, 2007)

My 05 T-300 also blew out 1 large rear drive and three smaller idlers. Fortunately mine was still under warranty and it also occurred around 800 hrs. The warranty on the 05's was only 1 year. The new K series which is 06 and up have a redesigned undercarriage. The drive motors are bigger and the under carriage has been strengthend. They added another idler to the undercarriage. By adding the extra idler it is quite surprising how different the machine feels. A lot of vibration or chatter dissappeared and the machine is more stable. They also increased the warranty to the undercarriage and track to two years. No problems yet on the 06 and now pushing over 1000 hours. Knock on wood.


----------



## John464 (Apr 14, 2007)

Neighbors , you need to go back to ASV! Thats the plan right?


----------



## neighborstree (Apr 14, 2007)

lol i have my asv still. just bought the bobcat at a auction for pretty cheep. so i couldnt pass it up. the asv undercarrage has never gave me issues. bu the bobcat seems to be nothing but issues., ill one day figure out what the hell works and dont break daily lol


----------



## ASD (Apr 15, 2007)

THIS IS YOUR PROB "just bought the bobcat at a auction for pretty cheep"

We have a T300 with over 1400 hr. and haven't had any probs but then we are very in to keeping up on all the pm work


----------



## CompleteLori (Apr 15, 2007)

Neighbors - Just send it to MICHIGAN . I'll take care of YOUR Problem
I think there are some things I can do to fix it . Prbably cost you about 
$4000.00 or so.


----------

